# Cheap and best German Language institute near Leonberg or Stuttgart?



## Senthil_Germany

Hello,

I'm looking for a best but not very costly German language courses near Stuttgart or Leonberg area.

can some one help me with the information and course fee?

Thanks


----------



## James3214

Try the German 'Volkshochschulen'. They are probably the best for the price.
Info and prices you can find here:
vhs.de - Volkshochschulen in Baden-Württemberg (Liste)

http://vhs-stuttgart.de/home-kurse/...gesundheit-lebensart/deutsch-und-integration/


----------



## beppi

Here are some more useful links:
German Language Courses | International Affairs | University of Stuttgart
German courses - Stadt Stuttgart
Institut für Auslandsbeziehungen (ifa) – Kulturen verbinden: Courses and Examinations at a glance
Deutschkolleg Stuttgart - Learn German faster and easier
The course at Volkshochschule, university and IFA are the best value for money you will get anywhere.


----------

